# SSD OUI MAIS LEQUEL? Intel/Crucial/OWC/Apple/...???



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

Voilà enfin le topic qui va répertorier les différents benchs fait sur divers topics de ce forum...

Première question, 
Mais pourquoi un SSD? 
Vu le tarif c'est normal de se poser cette question!

Voici 2 vidéos qui donnent une idée de l'intérêt premier d'un ssd face à disque dur standard

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bj7K6NbzwME&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bj7K6NbzwME&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Cette vidéo montre le tps d'ouverture et de fermeture de l'intel postville sur un mac book pro 
cela donne une idée déjà 




[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie"  value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_Jz7IMwBt4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param  name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param  name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed  src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T_Jz7IMwBt4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always"  allowfullscreen="true" width="640"  height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Voici un comparatif (sous vista) de l'ouverture de 51 programmes simultanément:

un ordi sous ssd, et l'autre sous raptor (de loin le plus rapide des disque durs à plateaux)


Si vous ne voyez aucun intérêt à la lecture de ces 2 vidéos, alors le ssd n'est pas fait pour vous 

Si vous commencez à vous dire que l'achat d'une de ces bestioles serait plus qu'utile au sein de votre ordinateur alors continuons...:

Le tarif au Go des SSD n'est pas anodin (de l'ordre de 2, 2&#8364; à 2,75&#8364, c'est cher, c'est pour cela que l'achat doit se faire au mieux avec une bonne réflexion!

A ce jour, plusieurs SSD (en fct de leurs technologies et leurs systèmes de traitement des données) sont plus intéressant que d'autres...

Vous avez dû entendre parlé du TRIM... comme quoi au bout de quelques semaines ou mois (en fct de l'utilisation), les performances de certains ssd fondaient comme neige au soleil!
C'est vrai!

MAIS par chance pour nous Macusers, 2 technologies (les plus performantes à l'heure actuelle) ne se soucient guère de ce pb, et en faisant des tests après une heure, une semaine, 6 mois, les performances sont identiques!!!

Ces 2 technologies sont *SANDFORCE *et *POSTVILLE*

le postville est utilisé bien entendu sur les ssd intel (propriétaire de cette technologie) ainsi que certains Kingston V+ 1ère génération...

Le Sandforce est très récent et remet les pendules à l'heure en explosant toutes les performances en terme de lecture et d'écriture (nous verrons au long de ce topic l'intéret réel de cette technologie)
Mais il se permet aussi d'accroitre la fiabilité et aussi la réduction de consommation (3 fois moins énergivore que le postville)


pour en finir avec ce premier post (pour les lecteurs pressés qui veulent acquérir un ssd maintenant et tout de suite), voici des test comparant le postville 160Go avec un sandforce 200Go de la marque OWC 

en comparaison vous trouverez le Toshiba 128Go qui equipe depuis peu les MBP sortant de chez Apple...







Voici le Toshiba équipant les MBP d'origine...

On voit que les perfs de lecture se casse la gueule entre 0 et 67 Frames (c'est le début de l'effet TRIM) 







Pour le intel, tout est conforme (bien qu'une petite chute à 105 frames) 
il est qd même supérieur de 100 Mo/s par rapport au Toshiba en lecture 
(la lecture étant le facteur le plus interessant dans un premier temps)







Et finissons avec un comparatif entre le intel (à gauche) et le Sandforce 

le sandforce est archi régulier
et par rapport à l'intel il est supérieur de 40Mo/s en lecture et de 200 Mo/s en écriture 


concernant les tarifs, je vous laisse le soin de chercher par vous même sur le net car en fct des promos ou autres, des "bons coups" peuvent être fait 

ps: ce premier post ne se veut surtout pas exhaustif c'est surtout une approche du ssd, les autres posts complèteront ses dires... avec plus de précision.


----------



## Tuncurry (5 Mai 2010)

Merci. Topic très intéressant. Moi qui ai investi dans un SSD Intel de 80 Go il y a 6-7 mois, pour un de mes PC portable (bah...)  je suis rassuré rétrospectivement.


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

le 80 Postville n'est pas mal...

Là où ils ont fait fort c'est sur le value de 40 qui est à 100&#8364; environ, superbe porte d'entrée pour ceux qui souhaitent acheter un ssd sans trop de frais...


Par contre, petit truc en plus que j'ai oublié:

les ssd par rapport aux durs à plateaux sont 
moins énergivore, 
plus silencieux (car aucun bruits), 
plus léger de 100 à 200 grs, 
plus fiable (et là c'est le second intérêt), 
et supporte vraiment bien les chocs 

autant dire que les ssd sont "fashion" car étant écolo de chez écolo :

je post ceci afin de montrer ce que c'est le pb lié à l'utilisation dans le temps et l'interet du TRIM, sur ce graphique il y a le OWC en sandforce qui lui n'a passe pb et 2 autres Crucial qui souffrent de ce pb (en ecriture on peux descendre à 30Mo/s ce qui est vraiment pas top du tout)









comment on peux comparer 10Mo/s qu'est ce que cela veut dire?

cela signifie que si on prends un ssd X avec une capa de ZMo/s et un  ssd X2 de capacité Z+10 Mo/s

pour la lecture des informations (si on se base sur des mp3 de 3Mo  chacun, le second lira 9 MP3 de plus par seconde!

et si l'on considere que la difference entre le sand et le intel est de  170 Mo /s pour le sand alors par seconde, 

le sand copiera ces MP3 dans la quantité de 170 Mo de plus par seconde  donc 57 MP3 de plus par seconde!!!!


donc par seconde en copie pur si on ne considere pas la limite du pcie,  ou de l'usb surtout, alors on peux copier 4 albums de chansons de plus  par seconde!!!!


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (5 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'investir dans un corsair nova 128...Vous savez si je dois craindre des chutes de performances dans le futur?


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

ils sont  équipés d'un contrôleur Indilinx Barefoot 



donc oui le barefoot etait un très bon controleur mais maintenant est depassé, c'est de bons ssd ceux qui utilisent le barefoot, mais tu vas pas rechapper au formattage regulier...

Si cela interesse je ferais un petit post pour indiquer comment formatter son disque dur avec superdupper


ne t'en fait pas ton corsair est bien c'est juste que le pb des perfs qui se degradent existe!


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (5 Mai 2010)

merci. Oui ca serait sympa de m'expliquer comment formater ce ssd et a quelle frequence je dois le faire pour ne pas perdre en performance...A ce prix, ca serait dommage!!


----------



## gildas1 (5 Mai 2010)

cela va dependre de bcp de facteurs et parametres...

deja fait un test sous AJA (c'est gratuit) et tu pourra suivre la courbe des baisses de performance du ssd et de là faire le nettoyage!

je n'avais pas prévu de mettre en ligne une methode pour formatter les ssd victimes de trim mais bon...

si tu le veux avant MP moi!

ps: c'est le 3eme programme detaillé:

http://www.aja.com/products/software/


----------



## arturus (6 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> un test sous AJA



laisse tomber, ils ont perdu hier face à Lyon (un arbitrage douteux...) 

Du coup l'OM est champion.

Alllez l'AJA !


----------



## sebusmalus (6 Mai 2010)

@Gildas

Ce que j'ai lu c'est un hypothétique 80 gigas INTEL entrée de gamme à la place du 40 actuel.
Je ne le suce pas de mon pouce je l'ai tout simplement lu, je ne dis pas que c'est vrai.
Maintenant, MacBidouille aime bien annoncer toutes sortes de choses ...

L'article en question :

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...sd-de-80-go-bon-marche-au-quatrieme-trimestre


----------



## gildas1 (6 Mai 2010)

merci,

Mais comme tu le dis, Macbid. annonce bcp de choses et toutes ces choses ne peuvent être vérifié parce qu'elles sortent jamais!


D'ailleurs c'est la première fois que j'attends parler de sortir des nand à 25nm (tant mieux si c'est vrai, cela va baisser le tarif des ssd)

Entre une hypothétique sortie (dont on ne sait rien du tout sur le tarif) et ce qui est sur le marché, je préfère me fier à l'existant!

ps: bcp de sites comme anandtech ou autres parlent d'une nouvelle technologie pour ssd de la part d'intel qu'à partir de mi 2011, sortir un ssd en value en fin d'année et attendre 6 mois pour sortir une nouvelle technologie, je trouve que c'est bcp de temps d'attente...

Mais les recoins de l'informatique ont leurs secrets, et je ne suis pas dans les petits souliers de ceux qui turent les ficelles, donc attendre est la meilleure des choses 

ps2: qd tu annonces une chose, mets le lien d'où tu sors cela, ceci afin que l'on puisse savoir si c'est une annonce officieuse d'un petit site à scandale, ou si cela provient d'un site qui a tjrs eu 100% dans ce genre d'annonces


----------



## gildas1 (6 Mai 2010)

Chose promise chose dûe:

Voici pour ceux qui ont un ssd (qui n'est pas un sandforce ou un postville), la démarche à faire pour éviter la perte de perfs dans le temps!

Nécessaire pour la manip:

-1 Mac 
-Le logiciel *Superduper!* (il est gratuit)
-1 disque dur externe dédié à cette manipulation ou un disque dur partitionné
-bcp de temps


Donc après installation du logiciel superduper!, il faut lui indiquer quel est le disque à copier et où mettre les infos de ce disque...

Dès que cela est fait ça prend un certain temps de faire le transfert du ssd vers le disque dur externe (attention cela détruit toutes les données du disque dur externe!!!!)
pour 160 Go, comptez 3 heures de temps)

dès que cela est fait (et que tout s'est passé correctement), on redémarre et sans rien faire l'ordi reboot sur la copie que l'on vient de faire (comment savoir si on est bien sur le dur externe? >>> regardez le temps de démarrage que cela prend) 


de là on passe sur utilitaire de disque dans "utilitaires"

on va formater le disque dur ssd avec comme option de sécurité: mise à 0 de tous les blocs du ssd)

Dès que cela est fait, on relance superduper! et on fait la manip inverse (la source étant le disque externe et la cible le ssd fraichement formaté)
Après les 3 heures de temps, on peux rebooter sur le ssd et contempler la qualité des perfs 

ce procédé prend bcp bcp bcp de temps donc se pencher sur l'achat d'un ssd qui n'est pas sensible à ce pb est plus qu'appéciable!!!

_(si des personnes pensent qu'il serait judicieux que l'explication concernant l'utilisation de superduper! soit plus approfondie, je peux vous le faire en détails avec pleins de photos _


ps: entre 2 formatage/transfert, il est pas bête de faire une mise à 0 concernant l'espace vide (vus trouverez ceci dans la partie "utilitaire de disque")


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> .Dès que cela est fait ça prend un certain temps de faire le transfert du ssd vers le disque dur externe (attention cela détruit toutes les données du disque dur externe!!!!)
> pour 160 Go, comptez 3 heures de temps)


On peut utiliser Carbon Copy Cloner, il n'est pas destructif...



gildas1 a dit:


> dès que cela est fait (et que tout s'est passé correctement), on redémarre et sans rien faire l'ordi reboot sur la copie que l'on vient de faire (comment savoir si on est bien sur le dur externe? >>> regardez le temps de démarrage que cela prend)


Le plus simple pour être sur de démarrer sur le volume qu'on veut, il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche "Alt" pendant le démarrage de l'ordinateur.


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

tu as tout à fait raison nightwalker!!!

mais pour le premier point:

on peux faire une image non destructive via superduper aussi mais je trouve superduper plus facile que carbon copy cloner!!!

pour le second point:

c'est tellement plus simple de voir une fenetre s'ouvrir disant que l'ordi va redemarrer sur le disque image sans rien faire, puis hop faire la meme chose en retour!

sinon oui on peux appuyer sur alt sans soucis!!!


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> tu as tout à fait raison nightwalker!!!
> 
> mais pour le premier point:
> 
> ...



Non mais c'était juste un complément d'informations...


----------



## Pouasson (7 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ce fil.  


Je compte booster mon Mini cet été, en enlevant le Superdrive, et en collant un SSD pour la partie système. 

Pour le moment, je patauge. Je suis les fils concernant les SSD depuis quelques semaines, et autant je suis attiré par les OWC, autant je suis refroidi par le prix...  

Peut-être que cet été la douane sera moins chère?  

Bref... je reviendrai sûrement ici quand j'aurai la possibilité de changer (financièrement parlant). Mais le 80Go d'Intel en postville me tentait jusqu'à ce que je vois tous tes comparatifs avec l'owc... 

Bref bref... merci!


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

Tu peux trouver des Sandforce en france à tarif interessant bien que tu sois dans une gamme de prix assez élevé! N'oublies pas c'est la rolls du ssd!!!

ne compares pas un intel avec un sand cela risque de te faire du mal 


sinon prends un sand avec une petite quantité de stockage: 50 ou mieux 100Go si tu peux!!!

je pars du principe que j'achètes un ssd pour la rapidité donc le stockage je passerais par un autre moyen!

ps: le OWC est interessant (enfin qd la douane ne te tombes pas dessus)
et encore cela reste interessant...car les composants de ce dernier sont de très haute qualité!!! peut être mieux que tous les sand qui sont sur le marché!!!

Le VERTEX LE est super bien en controleur sand!


----------



## Pouasson (8 Mai 2010)

Okay merci  

La capacité, m'en fous un peu... ce sera pour un portable (donc DD externe pour les données genre films et Cie), et pour le Mini, j'remplacerai le SD par le HDD, et collerai un SSD en système. 

Non pas que j'ai vraiment besoin de la bête ultime pour ce que j'en fais, mais mon côté geek aime bien avoir des trucs performants malgré tout... ^^ 

Donc en Sandforce, à part OWC y'a quoi, exactement comme choix?

(désolé j'suis un peu à la ramasse  )


----------



## gildas1 (8 Mai 2010)

pour l'instant je ne sais pas trop attends 2 mois je pense et tu verras le sandforce fleurir partout!!!

mais l'intel est pas pourri attention!!!


----------



## gildas1 (9 Mai 2010)

Alors voilà (grace à un forumeur), les résultats de l'attendu postville 40 Go







Alors, on a des resultats linéaires donc c'est déjà une bonne chose 

Mais les resultats sont seulement de 180 en lecture et un maigre 43 en ecriture!


Mais relativisons: à ce tarif c'est encore une bonne offre car c'est tjrs bien meileur qu'un disque à plateau!!!
mais dèsq qu'on le compare avec des sand ou même des postville supérieur là c'est un peu différent (contre un sand, cette série présente une différence de 100Mo/s en lecture et 220 en ecriture) 

mais je pense que les personnes interessés par ce tarif ne sont pas du tout les personnes interessés par les sand ou postville haut de gamme !

Par contre si l'on compare le prix au Go là c'est autre chose... il est moins interessant qu'un postville 160 

40 Go pour 100&#8364; contre 160Go pour 400&#8364;, bien que ce soit idem, les perfs sont si différentes que si l'on considere que c'est un premier pas dans le monde du SSD, peut être faut il sauter le pas et prendre direct un 160


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

déjà acheté 3 SSD Intel Postville en presque 1 an

toujours aussi content, je vais me reprendre un MBP 13" bientôt et lui mettre aussi ce modèle

à acheter sans hésitation


----------



## gildas1 (15 Mai 2010)

essaye un sandforce et tu verras la difference! 

c'est flagrant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

faut pas regarder seulement les perf mais également la compatibilité, moi j'achète intel parce que utilisé dans 3 mac différents et toujours reconnu sans aucun souci
je peux pas en dire autant d'autres marques

puis sandforce c'est plus le meme prix


----------



## gildas1 (15 Mai 2010)

sandforce est reconnu sur toute la gamme mac!

tu vois la diff à l'utilisation 

bref bonne continuation!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

ouais je suis d'accord, mais bon, ca reste pas le meme budget

de toute façon, à attendre encore, le prix baissera et les perf ainsi que les capacités vont encore augmenter, donc ça sert à rien de se précipiter maintenant

les intel sont à un prix abordables, j'en changerai à la prochaine génération de mac également (avec sata III)


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (6 Juin 2010)

Voila ce que j'obtiens avec mon corsair 128 nova....

196.8 en ecriture...
232.1 en lecture...


----------



## gildas1 (8 Juin 2010)

Vanessa Jodar a dit:


> Voila ce que j'obtiens avec mon corsair 128 nova....
> 
> 196.8 en ecriture...
> 232.1 en lecture...




tu as perdu 40Mo/s ar rapport a la theorie 

c'est le pb du indilinx barefoot, controleur de ton ssd


regulierment formatte et reinstalle ton systmee d exploitation

voilà


----------



## AnnC21 (10 Juin 2010)

Les vidéos sont bluffantes 

Bon dans l'immédiat, j'en ai pas vraiment besoin, mais effectivement moi qui pensait augmenter la capacité de mon DD, je vais peut être plutôt (un jour...) faire SSD + DD externe :rateau:


----------



## ZeDuke (17 Juin 2010)

Perso, j'ai opté pour ce système, et j'ai acheté à Gildas son Intel Postville 160Go...

Et bah sur mon MBP 2010 17", ça marche du feu de dieu!!!!


----------



## rulian (24 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Je viens partager mon experience, ca aidera peut etre de futurs acquéreurs de SSD.
Tout d'abord, il est rarement question de bootcamp lorsqu'on parle de SSD. On parle plutot de TRIM et de vitesse. Or, sachez que pas tous les SSD vont permettront de booter avec Bootcamp. J'en fait les frais avec mon OCZ Vertex 60Go et il n'y a aucune solution pour retrouver bootcamp (a l'heure ou j'écris ces lignes).
Par ailleurs, il est difficile de savoir quel controleur est utilisé par mon SSD, meme le site du fabricant ne le précise pas (ou alors j ai mal cherché?).
Résultat, difficile de faire un choix judicieux.

Enfin, dernier point, mais là c plutot pour avoir votre avis. Je viens de formater bas niveau mon SSD. Après installation du systeme, je fais un test des performances en utilisant AJA system Test, avec un fichier de 512Mo. Voici les résultats qui m'inquiètent un peu : 
- Write : 17,6Mo/s
- Read : 57,5Mo/s

J'ai refait le test avec un disque externe classique de 320Go Western digital branché en Firewire 800 :
- Write : 34,6Mo/s
- Read : 37,6/s

J'ai dont des performances très mauvaises avec mon SSD, alors que je viens de formater bas niveau !
Vous trouvez ça normal ? D'ou cela peut venir selon vous ?


----------



## fpoil (24 Juin 2010)

J'ai un intel 80go sur un asus 1201nl snow 10.6.3/ubuntu 10.04 : nickel, plus de bruit, réactif, antichoc


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (28 Juin 2010)

Je chercher un boitie pour y mettre mon dd 2"5 afin d'effectuer d'eventuel sauvegarde time machine, etc ...
Que pensez vous de ce boitier?


http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Boitiers_externes/57334-IB_226StUE2_Wh.html

Il est cher, mais trés beau je trouve 
A moins que vous en avez d'autres dans le style Apple à me conseiller


----------



## rulian (28 Juin 2010)

Le rapport avec le sujet des SSD ?
Cela dit, si ton boitier reste a la maison et que tu ne bouges pas avec, y a ce modèle qui est top car il gère les DD 2,5" ET 3,5". Je l'utilise depuis 6 mois sans soucis :
http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/10956


----------

